# Coyote challenge



## Wetzel (Sep 11, 2007)

Seems every deer season, I have an opportunity to kill a couple of coyotes and I won't hesitate at the chance to kill one.  I'm sure others feel the same about coyotes.  So why not a coyote challenge?

Here's what I was thinking.

No sign up.

No prizes other than bragging rights.

Just any member on the forum that manages to shoot a coyote, post a picture of your coyote kill that happened during deer season and at the end of season let the members vote on a winner.  Winners could be picked for who killed the most coyotes, biggest coyote, best pelt, or it's your favorite member who killed it.  

If nothing else, it'd give us an idea of how many coyotes members here took care of by the end of season.

Anyone interested?

If enough are interested, perhaps we could "sticky" a thread so everyone could post their coyote kills on the same thread which would make it easier to keep up with.


----------



## jody7818 (Sep 11, 2007)

Sounds like fun to me.  I got in on a den of them on the morning of the opening day of bow season.  I saw 7 that morning.  I went back that evening with my shotgun and killed 3.  Maybe some guys will be interested.


----------



## Zeus01 (Sep 11, 2007)

Sounds good.  Would it be for just the ones you killed while deer hunting, or for any coyote killed during deer season? I usually hunt deer in the daytime and call yotes at night during deer season.                                                                                                       Foxpro, the company that makes e-callers, had something similar last year. I participated, but it's hard to beat out the hunters out west. I wouldn't feel like a little leaguer trying to play in the majors in a statewide contest.


----------



## Wetzel (Sep 12, 2007)

Zeus01 said:


> Would it be for just the ones you killed while deer hunting, or for any coyote killed during deer season? I usually hunt deer in the daytime and call yotes at night during deer season.                                                                                     .


I was thinking any coyote killed during deer season as a way to put a time limit on it.  Wouldn't matter if you're deer hunting or hunting only coyotes.



jody7818 said:


> I went back that evening with my shotgun and killed 3.  Maybe some guys will be interested.


Good job on the three.

Not sure there will be enough interest.  Not much fun doing something like this with only three.  We'll see.


----------



## gordoshawt (Sep 12, 2007)

I'll post a pic of a yote if I get one. Would be fun, and would give me another reason to pop one.


----------



## wandering cowboy (Sep 12, 2007)

I know me and nic would be willing to poat any pics of yotes we get.
Nathan.


----------



## COYOTE X (Sep 12, 2007)

I got started early. Opening day bow-kill. COYOTE X


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 12, 2007)

His1911 said:


> I know me and nic would be willing to poat any pics of yotes we get.
> Nathan.



Hey Babe, what are we poating??


----------



## smokinbass16 (Sep 13, 2007)

Im in.


----------



## Wetzel (Sep 14, 2007)

gatrapper said:


> Run it until small game season ends on Feb 29th.  I can put up 50-60 easily.


That's a lot of coyotes.  To bad more folks around can't put up those kind of numbers.  

Are you trapping all of them or calling part of them in?


----------



## Wetzel (Sep 14, 2007)

gatrapper said:


> i call just about 95% of mine in b/c of how easy it is.  I wont count the ones i trap.


That's impressive...

How about sharing how you normally set up?  Where, when, what your calling with.  That's a lot of coyotes.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Sep 14, 2007)

Im ni sounnds like fun..


----------



## GaSongdog (Sep 14, 2007)

Please show me 50-60 yotes this year calling, if you do you need to start your on videos, tv show, ect...... thats more than impressive........


----------



## Zeus01 (Sep 14, 2007)

I agree with GaSongdog. I must have been doing something wrong the last 10 years. I'll pay you to teach me the secret.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Sep 15, 2007)

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~You have to show me~~~~~~~~??*

Friend, I have been here and done that, for many years! You will have to show, me the photo's of just a few of these yotes, for me to say that is impressive? I also don't think they are stupid!
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## doates (Sep 15, 2007)

im in on this one.


----------



## GaSongdog (Sep 15, 2007)

somebody done gone and bumped their head.....first , I have never, never ever, never ever never, heard anyone that hunts yotes, i mean hunt, not pretend they hunt, ever imply that they are stupid. thats an insult to not only their intellegience but ours as well. second, since you statistically call in more cats and fox versus dogs (here in ga) you must be knocking on somewhere around 150-200 cats.....dude, throw out  at least a somewhat believeable number....50-60?.....my god


----------



## Emmersom Biggens (Sep 15, 2007)

I killed 46 tonight alone, with 1 hand grenade    Lets give the trapper an oppurtunity to show himself before someone calls **.


----------



## gacowboy (Sep 15, 2007)

This is a good day with the Yotes!


----------



## GaSongdog (Sep 15, 2007)

LOL,....but Im still calling shananagans....50-60


----------



## Zeus01 (Sep 15, 2007)

I've read books and articles written by people that live out west and hunt yotes for a living.The one thing that they all agree on is that the yote is the smartest animal in the woods. That is why I spend three times  more time hunting yotes than deer. I like deer hunting ,but when I fool a yote, I feel like I have accomplished something. One who has no respect for the yote, does not hunt the yote.


----------



## Jeb (Sep 16, 2007)

Sorry , couldnt resist.
         Jeb


----------



## Emmersom Biggens (Sep 16, 2007)

Jeb said:


> Sorry , couldnt resist.
> Jeb


----------



## GaSongdog (Sep 16, 2007)

dude, you totally missed that.... THEY ARE EASIER TO KILL OUT WEST. they arent smarter because they have less contact with people....its because they have as much contact with people in the east that make them harder to hunt. now, as far as the throwing out guts and the yotes coming in and sitting there waiting for yall to feed them, possible but not probable. if they are I bet yall arent shooting at them when you dump the guts. that being said my brother can cut hay and the yotes will come into the field and chase rats while hes cutting, but if he opens the door to the tractor and they see _him_...gone. now, does that sound like a stupid animal? sounds pretty smart and adaptable to me..


----------



## GaSongdog (Sep 16, 2007)

but who am I, a coyote hunter or something???


----------



## GaSongdog (Sep 16, 2007)

ok, here we go,  as far as out shooting you...how can I compete with 50-60? Randy Anderson himself cant compete with the gatrapper coyote slayer. As far as brain activity, your the only one on this post that agrees with what your saying...definetly the only one who believes it....get rid of your LDS...you sound ridiculous, maybe even stupid.......


----------



## cpowel10 (Sep 16, 2007)

GaSongdog said:


> ok, here we go,  as far as out shooting you...how can I compete with 50-60? Randy Anderson himself cant compete with the gatrapper coyote slayer. As far as brain activity, your the only one on this post that agrees with what your saying...definetly the only one who believes it....get rid of your LDS...you sound ridiculous, maybe even stupid.......



Whew just got done reading this thread....that post cracked me up


----------



## GaSongdog (Sep 16, 2007)

good grief, i mean come on...dang.....


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 16, 2007)

I'll def. shoot everyone I see this year and post a pic or two.  Here's a big one from a couple years back, Newton Co.  He weighed 46 lbs.





gatrapper coyote slayer, pmotw.  I'm really wanting to get into the woods and I don't want to wait another month for the rifle opener.


----------



## GaSongdog (Sep 16, 2007)

thats a good yote!!! big!!!


----------



## Roxanne (Sep 17, 2007)

Emmersom Biggens said:


> I killed 46 tonight alone, with 1 hand grenade    Lets give the trapper an oppurtunity to show himself before someone calls **.



times running out


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 17, 2007)

** or not.
Hats off to ANYONE who shoots even 1 coyote in Georgia.
Less coyotes; = more deer, rabbits, turkeys, quail and such.
Kill one, ten or a hundred; good job.
Heard the first den full of young ones, of the season ,Saturday night about 11 pm.
I willl be going after them.


----------



## Wetzel (Sep 17, 2007)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I'll def. shoot everyone I see this year and post a pic or two.  Here's a big one from a couple years back, Newton Co.  He weighed 46 lbs.


That's a huge coyote.


----------



## jason308 (Sep 17, 2007)

gatrapper said:


> I really dont understand why no one believe that 50 yote can be killed in a year.  I have 10,000 and i can easily avg 10 yote per 300-500 acres.  Our population density is so thick here that avg that many is easy.  2 years ago I shot 12 yote off 900 acres.  The majority came from the same 200 acres.  Im not going out just anywhere to shoot them, i am being called to a place where there is a major problem.




All hail Gatrapper.....The end of the coyotes in Georgia....Where is the bowing down smiley...... 

Perhaps I am wrong, but I thought I saw where earlier in this thread you posted a pic of a coyote that you shot.....But a couple months ago you don't post coyote or fox pics?????? 

Question.....
IF COYOTES ARE SO STUPID WHY CAN'T YOU CATCH THEM IN A TRAP LIKE THE SAME 5 BEAVERS YOU KEEP POSTING??????? 

I am sure that plenty of folks kill 50 in a year.....And I know folks that consistently put steel in the ground and catch coyotes in em......But I was expecting your numbers to be at least around the 50000 mark.....After all, this is the Gatrapper......

And I don't profess to be a trapper....But even though I do not own a single trap, I bet I have trapped just as many yotes (0) as you have....Show us some pictures for a change.....

Let me get the land thing straight too.... I assume by your post above that you were referring to 10,000 acres you had to hunt on?  On the first page of the thread you said you had 20,000?????? Or do you just have so much land that you can't keep up with the tracts??

The **** meter is pegged out and the lifeboat is going down....Save us Gatrapper.....


----------



## Zeus01 (Sep 17, 2007)

I think all the pics posted for the coyote challenge needs to have the shooter in the pic , such as Doc Holiday23 just posted. The pic that GA Trapper posted could have been cut out of a magazine for all I know. Out of all the people I've conversed with on this site, he is the rudest and most disrespectful person here. I understand that he is just a kid spinning tall tales to impress people that were hunting 20 years before he was born. I just hope he grows up to learn that if you treat people good, they will do the same for you.


----------



## jason308 (Sep 17, 2007)

Zeus01 said:


> I think all the pics posted for the coyote challenge needs to have the shooter in the pic , such as Doc Holiday23 just posted. The pic that GA Trapper posted could have been cut out of a magazine for all I know. Out of all the people I've conversed with on this site, he is the rudest and most disrespectful person here. I understand that he is just a kid spinning tall tales to impress people that were hunting 20 years before he was born. I just hope he grows up to learn that if you treat people good, they will do the same for you.



Thats the problem with folks like him Zeus....They never learn....They think that everyone is blinded by their greatness.....And they are always right....

And I feel pretty sure the pic was cut out of a magazine or another site on the net.....


----------



## cpowel10 (Sep 17, 2007)

this is bout to get interesting


----------



## GaSongdog (Sep 17, 2007)

Zeus01 said:


> I think all the pics posted for the coyote challenge needs to have the shooter in the pic , such as Doc Holiday23 just posted. The pic that GA Trapper posted could have been cut out of a magazine for all I know. Out of all the people I've conversed with on this site, he is the rudest and most disrespectful person here. I understand that he is just a kid spinning tall tales to impress people that were hunting 20 years before he was born. I just hope he grows up to learn that if you treat people good, they will do the same for you.



as far as the challenge goes, post a pic with you and the dog, giving a thumbs up or something, thisll keep the dishonest honest, not saying anyone would do that.....

I too have noticed in past posts that trapper has made have been arrogant and rude.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow, talk about hijack..

Seems gatrapper means well, but I think a good dose of humility wouldn't hurt either.

(this post is not intented to slight anyone, just my opinion)


----------



## jason308 (Sep 17, 2007)

gatrapper said:


> Im not a little hobby trapper that runs 12 traps.  I run 75-100 traps at a time and im not going to waste daylight by taking numerous pics and wasting time.  Most of the yote i shot this year had mange.  I toss all the mangey yote i shoot and i dont even get close to them when i shoot them.



BWAHHHAAAAAHHHHHAA!!!!!!

You don't even get close to the "mangey" ones that you shoot but you toss em all????!!!!!!   Do you have magic arms or something???!!!!!  

You can't even back up your statements without talking out of your rear end!!!


----------



## cpowel10 (Sep 17, 2007)

Did anybody notice post 41?


----------



## jason308 (Sep 17, 2007)

cpowel10 said:


> Did anybody notice post 41?



Yeah, bro and time has long been up!!!!!!!  

At least some folks never let the facts get in the way of a good story.... 

I wonder if someone works down at the pizza pit and drives an old hyundai????? 


Sorry for the thread hijack y'all, I am leaving it alone.  Nothing will be changed anyhow...


----------



## GaSongdog (Sep 17, 2007)

gatrapper said:


> I have 10,000 acres in Ga to hunt and 10,000 acres in South Carolina to hunt.  I have pics of coyotes but i choose not to post pics b/c of people constantly telling me their dogs, etc.  I posted a pic of a yote i shot from a memorable hunt.
> 
> I pride myself on being a man of my word.  I dont take pics of every thing i shoot or trap.  Im not a *little hobby trapper *that runs 12 traps.  I run 75-100 traps at a time and im not going to waste daylight by taking numerous pics and wasting time.  Most of the yote i shot this year had mange.  I toss all the mangey yote i shoot and i dont even get close to them when i shoot them.  I can carless what any of y'all think of me.  If you dont believe its no hair of my back.  I know my stuff and i know how to put up numbers.  I have offered my time for many people on here to accompany me on my trap-line or my predator hunts.  I have taken a few but not many want to come or they say they do and our schedules dont work out.



ok, yea, im making this up.......

peep this, up till this thread its been irrelavant, but I actually own a nuisance animal removal and trapping co, (Southeast Wildlife, permit #22745), so I guess that makes me a proffesional trapper and you just a "little hobby trapper" since we get paid and all to trap....So dont try and feed nobody no crap on trapping neither, cause im watching you...


----------



## GaSongdog (Sep 17, 2007)

jason308 said:


> Yeah, bro and time has long been up!!!!!!!
> 
> At least some folks never let the facts get in the way of a good story....
> 
> ...



stick around Jason, its getting interesting


----------



## GaSongdog (Sep 17, 2007)

no friend, we are not equal, when you look in the yellow pages or call social circle (DNR office), and ask for legit licensed animal trapping companies, they dont give out Gatrappers phone #.....And as far as getting paid, you better know what you can charge for, not being licensed and all......


----------



## 60Grit (Sep 17, 2007)

Well, at the very least, we all know what two trappers to call if we need em now...............Don't we??


----------



## GaSongdog (Sep 17, 2007)

60Grit said:


> Well, at the very least, we all know what two trappers to call if we need em now...............Don't we??



nah, you aint gotta call me for anything, I dont advertise that I have a trapping co on this forum...what you need to do is go back and read the entire thread so you understand what the whole argument is about, Im not trying to see which one of us is swinging the biggest pair, who is the greatest trapper.....but I like other people on this forum are tired of being ridiculed by a kid who thinks he is the man....


----------



## jason308 (Sep 17, 2007)

60Grit said:


> Well, at the very least, we all know what two trappers to call if we need em now...............Don't we??



I am not convinced about 2 trappers......More like 1 trapper and another fella who runs a Kool-Aid stand!!!!!


----------



## GaSongdog (Sep 17, 2007)

jason308 said:


> I am not convinced about 2 trappers......More like 1 trapper and another fella who runs a Kool-Aid stand!!!!!



he said Kool-Aid stand......boy you aint right.........

aight, im going to bed so that I can get up early and dig the ** out of my living room, my wife will be upset that it got as deep in here tonite as it did


----------



## GaSongdog (Sep 17, 2007)

wetzel, sorry bout the hi-jack man, kinda got caught up in all the fuss... you have a cool idea, I think itll be fun......


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 17, 2007)

This is very interesting, and someone on here is full of POO!!!!! But, I want say any names.


----------



## SouthGAHunter (Sep 17, 2007)

boy this is good....Dang, i just stepped in something...


----------



## GaSongdog (Sep 18, 2007)

*apology to Gatrapper*

Welp, here it goes....My brother called me this morning and informed me it wasnt gatrapper who sent the pm. but the difference in the screen name of the person who did was very minor. That being said, Gatrapper, I apologize for the attack on you over the PMs.Iwas wrong

as far as what the real debate was about, hes still full of it

im gonna go back and edit those post about the PMs


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Sep 18, 2007)

My, my, this is an interesting thread....


----------



## GaSongdog (Sep 18, 2007)

no and let me clarify, they werent vulgar, they were just out of place on a hunting forum......again, I apologize...


----------



## jmharris23 (Sep 18, 2007)

Well this is getting hot - ya'll might want to ease up a little - I think for us "grown ups" here we know who is shooting the bull and whose not- don't get in a peeing contest with an 18 yr old kid- not worth your time

Well never mind I see ya'll were working it out while I posted this- have fun


----------



## dutchman (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm in on the challenge. I'll stay out of the other discussion in here, though.


----------



## Wetzel (Sep 18, 2007)

GaSongdog said:


> wetzel, sorry bout the hi-jack man, kinda got caught up in all the fuss... you have a cool idea, I think itll be fun......


No problem with the hijack; makes for interesting reading.

I like the idea of the hunter being in the photo with a thumbs up with any coyote killed.  Keeps it honest and it'll keep some from using old photos.  At the end of all this, perhaps we  can see who is really taking care of business and who is just full of ........  themselves.

How about the first person to kill a coyote this season and get a picture of it start a thread and we'll ask to have it placed at the top of this forum so it'll be easy to keep up with..


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 18, 2007)

sounds good Wetzel!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Sep 18, 2007)

what happened to all of gatrapper's posts ??


----------



## SouthGAHunter (Sep 18, 2007)

Good question....


----------



## jason308 (Sep 18, 2007)

Not sure if anyone else has posted this, but the bowhunting challenge is set up pretty good....They have to get the current day's newspaper and take their picture holding it with the kill.....


----------



## dutchman (Sep 18, 2007)

jason308 said:


> Not sure if anyone else has posted this, but the bowhunting challenge is set up pretty good....They have to get the current day's newspaper and take their picture holding it with the kill.....



Right, but in that game, there's loot involved. This one's for giggles, correct?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 18, 2007)

yeah I don't take the paper...

we can all be men and women of our word.


----------



## jody7818 (Sep 18, 2007)

Wetzel said:


> I like the idea of the hunter being in the photo with a thumbs up with any coyote killed.  Keeps it honest and it'll keep some from using old photos.  At the end of all this, perhaps we  can see who is really taking care of business and who is just full of ........  themselves.



As I said in post number 2, I got 3 coyotes on opening day of bowseason.  I took a picture, but the thumbs up rule wasn't in affect yet.  Is there anyway we can overlook the rule in this circumstance? The story and pic is also posted on easterncoyotes.com


----------



## GaSongdog (Sep 18, 2007)

instead of the news paper, hold up a piece of paper with the date, easy enough?


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 18, 2007)

easy enough! I got a small notepad and sharpie in my pack anyways.


----------



## Wetzel (Sep 18, 2007)

GaSongdog said:


> instead of the news paper, hold up a piece of paper with the date, easy enough?


I think this is the best idea.  Can't be any easier than this.




jody7818 said:


> As I said in post number 2, I got 3 coyotes on opening day of bowseason.  I took a picture, but the thumbs up rule wasn't in affect yet.  Is there anyway we can overlook the rule in this circumstance? The story and pic is also posted on easterncoyotes.com


No problem jody7818.  Why not go ahead and post the picture in this forum under "coyote challenge entries" and pm a moderator asking them to stick it to the top of the page when you do this.  That'll way your coyotes will be a part of the contest and it'll get us started.


----------



## Wetzel (Sep 18, 2007)

dutchman said:


> This one's for giggles, correct?


You're right.  This is only for fun and to encourage everyone to shoot coyotes.


----------



## jody7818 (Sep 19, 2007)

Ok...I put in the first entry.  It's under the new thread "Coyote Challenge Entry".  I also sent a message to the mod asking to place the tread as a sticky in this forum.  I hope everything is taken care of now.  

Good luck to all!


----------



## Wetzel (Sep 19, 2007)

jody7818 said:


> Ok...I put in the first entry.  It's under the new thread "Coyote Challenge Entry".  I also sent a message to the mod asking to place the tread as a sticky in this forum.  I hope everything is taken care of now.
> 
> Good luck to all!


Good start to the challenge jody7818.  

Mods stuck this thread to the top and not the entry thread.  I sent a PM, so hopefully they'll swap them and stick the entry thread to the top.

Let's also not reply on everyones photos on the entry thread and keep it just for entries like on the deer contest.  That'll make it easier to look at the entries without all of the nonsense in between.

The photos must include coyote and hunter together. Since this is a contest for fun and to try to encourage everyone to shoot coyotes, let's ask for a thumbs up or a piece of paper with the date on it to be included in the photo; however, if someone fails to do this, that'll be okay.  Like Doc said above, our word should be good enough. If someone says it's a current picture, we'll take it at that.  Don't want anyone to be excluded from entering their pictures if they fail to give a thumbs up or don't have a piece of paper.

Good luck to all who are interested in giving it a try.


----------



## GaSongdog (Sep 19, 2007)

aight, lets do it..........


----------



## Tenkiller (Sep 27, 2007)

Count me in. I hate yotes with a passion. I declare WAR, starting today!!!!


----------

